# Candied sliced jalapenos



## shawnc (Aug 11, 2020)

Saw this on the internet the other day and decided I should try this. The sauce that these cook in was very sweet with a sudden hit of heat that I was worried it would be too hot for the individual jalapenos. Once they cooled down the initial flavor is sweet followed by a very nice jalapeno mild heat


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 11, 2020)

Those look great. I love a sweet jalapeno. We always do ours in a bread and butter pickle brine and can them for the year. You can do a lot of things with them!


----------



## jcam222 (Aug 11, 2020)

Looks good!! Like 

 Sowsage
 i do jalapeños and hot Hungarians in bread and butter brine. I do a sugar free version. Sweet and hot is money.


----------



## Hijack73 (Aug 11, 2020)

looks delicious.  When I pickle jalapenos I don't boil them.  I bring the liquid to a boil, pour off half of it and cool it in the fridge.  Couple hours later after the reserve liquid is cold, I bring the rest back up to heat (simmer only) and add the jalapeno's (and sometimes some thick slabs of red onion) to the hot liquid.  I go simple - 1 part cider vinegar, 1 part white vinegar, about a tsp of salt per cup of liquid, a bit of brown sugar - probably a third of cup to the roughly 3 cups of liquid. 
Steep the jalapenos for only about 60seconds in the hot liquid, drain, add the jalopenos to the cold reserve. 

This is not a canning technique, but the jalopenos retain texture and I like the crunch.  My tell for when to drain the hot ones is just when they start changing color, that bright green in your second photo.  I would eat that whole jar!!!


EDIT!!!! 1 part H20 also to the liquids!!!!


----------



## shawnc (Aug 13, 2020)

Hijack73 said:


> looks delicious.  When I pickle jalapenos I don't boil them.  I bring the liquid to a boil, pour off half of it and cool it in the fridge.  Couple hours later after the reserve liquid is cold, I bring the rest back up to heat (simmer only) and add the jalapeno's (and sometimes some thick slabs of red onion) to the hot liquid.  I go simple - 1 part cider vinegar, 1 part white vinegar, about a tsp of salt per cup of liquid, a bit of brown sugar - probably a third of cup to the roughly 3 cups of liquid.
> Steep the jalapenos for only about 60seconds in the hot liquid, drain, add the jalopenos to the cold reserve.
> 
> This is not a canning technique, but the jalopenos retain texture and I like the crunch.  My tell for when to drain the hot ones is just when they start changing color, that bright green in your second photo.  I would eat that whole jar!!!
> ...


Thank you for the information. I want to try this and see if the sweetness remains. Right now, they are sweet for about 4 seconds and then all of a sudden the heat hits. They are not crisp. Will try this weekend


----------



## Hijack73 (Aug 14, 2020)

shawnc said:


> Thank you for the information. I want to try this and see if the sweetness remains. Right now, they are sweet for about 4 seconds and then all of a sudden the heat hits. They are not crisp. Will try this weekend



If you want them to taste sweet add more brown sugar or maybe even white sugar to the reserve, shake/stir it to dissolve then cool.

My way doesn't produce really sweet, it's just a hint of sweetness because I use so little sugar.


----------

